
Show HN: Eth.Build – Web3 prototyping and educational tool - austintgriffith
https://eth.build
======
evanvanness
you're leaving out the speedrun video? that's the best part!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30pa790tIIA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30pa790tIIA)

------
letterj
Great work putting this together.

------
hanniabu
Very nifty!

